# Direct TV Media Sharing using Windows 7



## Lobo1943 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey!

Can someone help me with Direct TV media sharing setup? I am running Windows 7 and when I visit Direct TV to see the directions for setting up media sharing but the setup information is for those that use Windows XP and the instructions don't help me using Windows 7.

Any set up points would be helpful, and I have a new HR24-500 DVD.

Lobo1943


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Download TVersity or one of the other media servers. . .


----------



## Lobo1943 (Jun 28, 2011)

dennisj00,

Thanks for the info, but how do I use the set to share with my HR24-500 box? This is the first time I have evered tried doing something like this.

Lobo1943


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If your HR is on the network with the PC running TVersity, you'll see the 'Music, Photos and More' menu on the HR within a few minutes.

While it's not perfect and there are threads of lots of problems (photos > 10000 per folder), I continue to use it instead of dedicating another box to another HDMI input.

I predominately use it to stream some internet radio programs, music, and videos that I've ripped or downloaded.

PM me if you have specific questions or problems as you progress. But typically the default installation of TVersity works pretty good.


----------

